# improving womb lining & implantation



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

hey guys......could you help!  We so want to improve our chances this second round of ivf and just wondered how can I improve my womb lining and also improve implantation!  I've read about Brazil nuts and pineapple but would I take these after embryo transfer too?  if so how many/much aday!
Thanks so much 
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Pats 

I ate brazils and almonds all through my tx from d/r up to about 6wks pg and the same with pineapple.  I had at least a glass a day (between 1/4 and half a pint).  I also took baby aspirin although it was my first IVF and I had no medical reason why aspirin should be taken.  My clinic were aware that I was taking the aspirin.

Who knows if any or all of those things helped or not but I now have 2 daughters from DE ICSI !

GOOD LUCK !!!!!!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Brazil nuts and pineapple contain selenium which helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why some say it can aid implantation.  Around 5 brazils a day and a small glass of pineapple juice a day...preferably fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate" (although "from concentrate" is ok but not the best)...avoid eating fresh pineapple as it contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy.  There are other food sources that contain higher levels of selenium.

Zinc is also good for healthy eggs...as is eating/drinking plenty of protein.

Try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day as well.

With regards to baby aspirin (75mg), you shouldn't self medicate, even something as innocuous as baby aspirin, as it may do more harm than good if you dont require it - its an anticoagulent so prevents your blood from clotting effectively & is usually prescribed to women with blood clotting disorders after recurrent miscarriages - please check with your consultant before taking this.

If you use the search option on this website you will find lots of posts that should answer your questions.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Acupuncture...

http://www.thefertilesoul.com/Diagnosis/IVF/

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I did the Brazil nuts (5 per day) and a glass about 250 mls of pressed pineapple juice, and accupuncture just before ET and then can to the clinic, had ET and then Cab back to the acumpuncture- I got a  but sadly miscarried at 7 weeks and 6 days.
L x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with drownedgirl...

Acupuncture can be very beneficial.  There is a very specific protocol when having acupuncture alongside any assisted conception treatment such as ivf so I would recommend you only see a registered practitioner who has sound experience in working with women having ivf or similar.  There is prooven stats that acupuncture can improve success rates when done in conjuntion with ivf although the majority of clinics will advise against taking any herbal remedies, including chinese medicine, when taking fertility drugs as they can react and interfere with one another.   Check out & search the Complementary Therapies board re acupuncture, reflexology etc.  You may also want to search the Prenatal board re supplements etc.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

